# Dog mauled my cat.



## Bugsy (Mar 6, 2009)

So the story goes...Over the passed few months the neighbours pitbull had been chewing down the fence and had gotten in to our yard more then several times...We had called the pound, told the owner to do something about it...Still nothing happened, pound didnt show up, after leaving several msg's on the answering machine and the owner did nothing to prevent him getting in...This morning, my burmese cat which ive had since i was 12 yrs old, was out sunbaking on our back lawn, the pitbull broke down the fence yet again, and killed my cat. The father of this pitbull had to be put down from the same thing, escaping and attacking other animals, yet the stupid owner kept one of his puppies(the puppy is the one that killed my cat, its not a puppy anymore)...Now the one that attacked my cat today is also being put down...I feel bad for these dogs as it isnt really their fault...I spoke to the police that came out and they said because the owner is having this one put down, thats all that can be done....But surely something more can be done as far as the owner goes, she's so irresponsible and the hole thing was totally preventable. Which makes me more angry. The fact that she didnt do anything to prevent it getting into our yard, should mean she should be taking responsiblity, not the dog....She should be the one who gets put down. Has anyone been through something similar? Is there anything else i could do? Any advice would be good, cheers.
Bugsy


----------



## Noongato (Mar 6, 2009)

I was expecting to flame you about the poor cat idea, as most peoples cats wander into the dogs yard. But if the dog came into your yard its a different story.
There isnt much you can do, as animals arnt worth squat in the eyes of justice, so be lucky if the owner even got a lecture at all.
If you own this house, or your family does, be best to just make a more secure fence, like colourbond or something.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 6, 2009)

Well at least the cat was on your property... My neigbours cats come on mine all the time.. Then they never see their cats again  I agree the owners should be charged or fined when they kill on your property .... Cat's don't get put down for eating frogs out of my garden... Well not by a vet anyway!


----------



## euphorion (Mar 6, 2009)

i cannot offer any advice unfortunately. but i do offer my sympathies over the death of your pet. i agree 100%, that woman should be taking responsibility and never be allowed to keep dogs again.


----------



## missllama (Mar 6, 2009)

if he would do it to a cat he would probably do it to a smaller dog or maby even a child, the dog sounds violent and it needs to be fenced in properly not costing u money costing the owners, because its not ur fault the dog is breaking fences etc

im sure if u spoke to the council and tell them ur not just worried about the saftey of ur pets, but if u have young children playing in the yard etc ur worried about there saftey and that u want the dog fenced in with better fencing materials, they will try to help u out in some way, the owner needs to pay to put fencing up that he cant get through before he hurts a child or more pets

im so sorry about what happend to ur cat  i dont no how u would be feeling right now


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 6, 2009)

I am really sorry to hear that Bugsy 
& I agree, something needs to be done with the law to make owners more responsible.
Especially as it is not the first time this has happened,. she obviously has learnt no lesson & your Cat & Her dog now have to pay for that,. that is really not fair!


----------



## Noongato (Mar 6, 2009)

Thats a crock Llama, there arnt many dogs that wont kill a cat unless its been raised around them. Theres nothing worse than someone saying if a dog will kill a cat or a rabbit etc. That it will hurt a child etc. 
Im sure my dog, your dog and everybodies dogs would go some sort of smaller animal or fight another dog if the situation arose


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 6, 2009)

imagine if it was a small child !!!!!! stupid dogs have unfortunately stupid owners...sad about your cat ...hope you can at least get a proper fence out of this ,as that is the least the dog owner can do for you ..


----------



## missllama (Mar 6, 2009)

mid would u let ur child around a dog that has mauled other animals? i wouldnt. dog sounds violent to me and at the end of the day its destroying fences even if it wasnt hurting people or animals, should be fenced in properly


----------



## Snowman (Mar 6, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> Thats a crock Llama, there arnt many dogs that wont kill a cat unless its been raised around them. Theres nothing worse than someone saying if a dog will kill a cat or a rabbit etc. That it will hurt a child etc.
> Im sure my dog, your dog and everybodies dogs would go some sort of smaller animal or fight another dog if the situation arose


 
Have to agree with Mid.. surely the cat has been jumping in his yard, walking on top of the fence and infuriation the stupid dog.... Not like he's just going to rip through a fence and go "wow there's a cat to maul"... He knew what he was going to find... how slow was the cat in this situation or rather how fast was the dog!


----------



## Noongato (Mar 6, 2009)

Probably. No child should be left unnatended around ANY dog, whether its a cat killer or not


----------



## missllama (Mar 6, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> Probably. No child should be left unnatended around ANY dog, whether its a cat killer or not



yea like i said to u in chat, a jackrussle nearly took my cousins eye out of his socket as a child, and dog is dangerous! 

still bugsy, get someone to do something about fencing the dog in properly


----------



## Bugsy (Mar 6, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> Thats a crock Llama, there arnt many dogs that wont kill a cat unless its been raised around them. Theres nothing worse than someone saying if a dog will kill a cat or a rabbit etc. That it will hurt a child etc.
> Im sure my dog, your dog and everybodies dogs would go some sort of smaller animal or fight another dog if the situation arose


 
The dog is violent, it went to turn on my mum when she was trying to defend my cat, lucky the neighbour got there in time to stop him otherwise it would have went my mother...if that had of happened, both the dog and owner would be getting put down i can assure you.


----------



## Bugsy (Mar 6, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> yea like i said to u in chat, a jackrussle nearly took my cousins eye out of his socket as a child, and dog is dangerous!
> 
> still bugsy, get someone to do something about fencing the dog in properly


 
The dog is being put down today lana, no real point fixing the fence now, its too late. The police have said if she doesnt get it euthanised today they will come get the dog and take it to be euthanised.


----------



## Noongato (Mar 6, 2009)

Well there is always a issue with the 'kind' of people who get pitbulls too. Sure some are respectable owners, but alot buy them for the look and to use them as guard dogs in the drug trade etc. ANd therefore give the dogs training from pups to kill guinea pigs, beat their dogs with sticks, and chain massive weights around thier necks to make them "more solid"
At least this is what all the hardcore people brag about anyways....


----------



## Bugsy (Mar 6, 2009)

Snowman said:


> Have to agree with Mid.. surely the cat has been jumping in his yard, walking on top of the fence and infuriation the stupid dog.... Not like he's just going to rip through a fence and go "wow there's a cat to maul"... He knew what he was going to find... how slow was the cat in this situation or rather how fast was the dog!


 
The cat is too old fat and lazy to jump fences, thats why he wasnt quick enough to get away....Wouldnt matter even if he was walking on the fence, etc....The fact is, the dog came in to OUR yard and killed the cat.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 6, 2009)

Well as long as your cat never ever left your property as long as it lived there then you are completely in the right and it sucks big time


----------



## Noongato (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes, but other people claim victim when their cat gets killed in someone elses yard too.
And be worth putting up a new fence anyways, or chances are it will happen again, and again.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 6, 2009)

What I don't understand here is:
The dog has got into your yard before
You saw him wrecking the fence
You new he'd harm your cat given the chance
*And you let your cat outside unsupervised anyway??????????????????*
*So either you wanted to prove a point at the expense of ya cat OR you didn't see anything from above being a possible threat?*
*I just know that if my neighbours dog got into my outdoor enclosure.... everything would be kept inside until I found a solution... (since you said the dog has been in your yard before!)*


----------



## Bugsy (Mar 6, 2009)

Snowman said:


> What I don't understand here is:
> The dog has got into your yard before
> You saw him wrecking the fence
> You new he'd harm your cat given the chance
> ...


 
Yer i heaps wanted my cat to get mauled to death...***???? We put things up against the fence...Put new nails in, etc, etc....We were the only ones who made an effort to fix the fence, that HER dog had caused damage to....We were constantly putting things against the fence, putting new pailings up, whatever we could do to try and stop him getting back in. Cant believe you would even say that? Here i am upset bout my cat, and obviously very angry as you should be able to tell from this thread...And your accusing me of trying to prove a point at the expense of my cat???? Dude, thats messed up.


----------



## Noongato (Mar 6, 2009)

I would make her next puppy convieniently 'dissapear' and so on and so on. At least at the rspca it has a chance to grow up to not be labeled as a dangerous dog then..


----------



## mungus (Mar 6, 2009)

If it was my animal that got killed, I'd be putting both the owner & dog down....................................
If my wife got to me first, then the dog would be put down and the owner taken to court, would'nt care what it cost me to tell you the truth !!!
Life would never be the same for the dogs owner.
My dog for example, is a very much loved member of our family, god help any animal or human that delibertly hurt her - I kid you not.
Just me 2 cents worth.
So sorry for your loss.
Aleks.


----------



## megrim (Mar 6, 2009)

Bugsy said:


> The cat is too old fat and lazy to jump fences, thats why he wasnt quick enough to get away....Wouldnt matter even if he was walking on the fence, etc....The fact is, the dog came in to OUR yard and killed the cat.



Indeed. If my child teases you from over my fence, or even teases you from inside your own yard, you still don't have the right to jump the fence and kill it.

Same for anything, be it a child, a cat, a dog or an especially athletic axalotl. Two wrongs do not make a right.


----------



## vrhq08 (Mar 6, 2009)

im sorry for your loss and all i can say is that some of the people on this side need a swift kick in their privates, how the hell can you say crap like that when bugsy has just lost a cat hes owned for a long time. Once again sorry for your loss and if people are just going to make stupid remarks about the situation save your time your just making yourself look like heartless morons.


----------



## Noongato (Mar 6, 2009)

Im not heartless, it is a sad thing. But the story always get blown out of proportion as soon as pitbull is uttered.
As pet owners we all have our hearts broken time to time.


----------



## mark83 (Mar 6, 2009)

sorry to hear about your cat. Its unfortunate that there are so many irresponsible owners out there.


----------



## vrhq08 (Mar 6, 2009)

i am well aware of that. but to say rude comments isnt going to help at all is it? in my opinion people should have to have licencing for all animals not just reptiles, that way there wouldnt be as many people with impluse buy animals that dont take care of them and that let these kind of situations occur


----------



## Snowman (Mar 6, 2009)

Bugsy said:


> Yer i heaps wanted my cat to get mauled to death...***???? We put things up against the fence...Put new nails in, etc, etc....We were the only ones who made an effort to fix the fence, that HER dog had caused damage to....We were constantly putting things against the fence, putting new pailings up, whatever we could do to try and stop him getting back in. Cant believe you would even say that? Here i am upset bout my cat, and obviously very angry as you should be able to tell from this thread...And your accusing me of trying to prove a point at the expense of my cat???? Dude, thats messed up.


 
not as messed up as this! http://www.abc.net.au/rn/science/ockham/stories/s64308.htm

Cats are a problem. Cats share with mankind the dubious distinction of killing for fun. Cats hunt by instinct. In Australia, cats are known to feed on more than 347 native species: that's 186 species of birds, 64 mammals, 86 reptiles, at least 10 amphibians and numerous invertebrates. We know that feral cats are a problem but there is little point in targeting feral cats and leaving domestic cats uncontrolled. A domestic cat will hunt and kill no matter how well fed it is. One study estimated that on average each pet cat kills 32 vertebrates each year. It is estimated that there are 3-million pet cats in Australia. This adds up to a total of 96-million birds, mammals and reptiles killed each year by domestic cats alone.


----------



## mark83 (Mar 6, 2009)

vrhq08 said:


> i am well aware of that. but to say rude comments isnt going to help at all is it? in my opinion people should have to have licencing for all animals not just reptiles, that way there wouldnt be as many people with impluse buy animals that dont take care of them and that let these kind of situations occur


 

Licencing is just for revenue. I agree with what your saying but it would be impossible to police imo


----------



## bowdnboy (Mar 6, 2009)

Havnt read all the posts, so apologise if it has been brought up already, but I was under the impresion that dangerous dogs like pitbulls had to have higher security fences or large dog runs(cages) to be able to be kept as a pet. This may just be a VIC thing, or it may not be true at all. For some reason, I thought this to be the case however, 

Sorry about the cat.. My cat was used as a tug of war a couple of months ago by two stray dogs who enterred the yard unanounced. Not a good way to go! I'm only thankful my 5yr old or 2yr old werent out their at the time. Who knows what may have happened!!


----------



## Bugsy (Mar 6, 2009)

Snowman said:


> not as messed up as this! http://www.abc.net.au/rn/science/ockham/stories/s64308.htm
> 
> Cats are a problem. Cats share with mankind the dubious distinction of killing for fun. Cats hunt by instinct. In Australia, cats are known to feed on more than 347 native species: that's 186 species of birds, 64 mammals, 86 reptiles, at least 10 amphibians and numerous invertebrates. We know that feral cats are a problem but there is little point in targeting feral cats and leaving domestic cats uncontrolled. A domestic cat will hunt and kill no matter how well fed it is. One study estimated that on average each pet cat kills 32 vertebrates each year. It is estimated that there are 3-million pet cats in Australia. This adds up to a total of 96-million birds, mammals and reptiles killed each year by domestic cats alone.


 
You've proved your point, cats kill natives...We all know that already, you aint teachin nobody nothing, just making yourself look heartless....I would agree and say "stupid cat" if it had been trying to catch a brown snake or something and got bitten...But he was sunbaking, fast asleep, in his own yard, when the dog came and attacked him...Get off your high horse and see the big picture, we all know cats kill natives....Doesnt mean it doesnt completely suck when you find out your very expensive, family pet had just been mauled to death. I left school for a reason, i dont need people like you trying to teach me things i already know. I started this thread cause i want to find out if there is anything else i can do as this lady never seems to learn she should take better precautions when owning an animal such as a pitbull, not putting pitty's down, they can be lovely dogs...But anyone who owns one would know to be very careful when other animals are around, and to always have them fenced securely when they aren't on a lead.


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 6, 2009)

Pull your head in Snowman & have some respect!!


----------



## Snowman (Mar 6, 2009)

Bugsy said:


> You've proved your point, cats kill natives...We all know that already, you aint (aren't) teachin (teaching) nobody nothing (anybody anything?), just making yourself look heartless....I would agree and say "stupid cat" if it had been trying to catch a brown snake or something and got bitten...But he was sunbaking, fast asleep, in his own yard, when the dog came and attacked him...Get off your high horse and see the big picture, we all know cats kill natives....Doesnt (Doesn't) mean it doesnt (doesn't) completely suck when you find out your very expensive, family pet had just been mauled to death._ *I left school for a reason*_, i (I) dont (don't) need people like you trying to teach me things i (I)already know. I started this thread cause i (I) want to find out if there is anything else i (I) can do as this lady never seems to learn(.) (S)she should take better precautions when owning an animal such as a pitbull, not putting pitty's down, they can be lovely dogs...But anyone who owns one would know to be very careful when other animals are around, and to always have them fenced securely when they aren't on a lead.


 
So sue me for hating cats and wanting reptiles and native birds to survive... I have no heart for cats


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 6, 2009)

well why bother wasting your time reading about them if you hate them so much?!
There is certainly no need to come into this thread with your heartless stupid coments when Bugsy has just lost his cat!! 
I am not a big lover of cats either , but wish no harm to any animal!,. 
Have some dam respect!!

Some people on this site are so heartless!!,. I hope nothing ever happens to any of your pets!

Bugsy try to ignore this twats comments!! he obviously has no respect what so ever!!


----------



## Noongato (Mar 6, 2009)

My tabby cat which i rescued from the tip half dead, had it desexed etc and he lived in a massive avairy for years well spoilt, (And im severely alergic to cats) We got new neighbours who got the bolt cutters and got the cat out, ruining alot of moneys worth of wire, as i didnt use cheap nasty chookwire n stuff.
I found my cat splat on the road...
I guess some people think cats are supposed to be free to wander the world...
Bet it made them feel bad when i went to their doorstep all teary like with my pancake of a cat.

I cant remember the moral of my story... Hahahahaha


----------



## =bECS= (Mar 6, 2009)

Bugsy said:


> I started this thread cause i want to find out if there is anything else i can do as this lady never seems to learn she should take better precautions when owning an animal



I think this point has been missed by most of the posters.......
If you dont mind having bad blood between you and your neighbour (although i guess its already come to that) small claims court maybe? Did the police make a report, because you would need that, and maybe proof that you have been fixing the fence constantly as well of pics where the dog broke through and of what it done to the cat.

Might make her think twice if it hits her pocket!


----------



## PhilK (Mar 6, 2009)

Snowman said:


> not as messed up as this! http://www.abc.net.au/rn/science/ockham/stories/s64308.htm
> 
> Cats are a problem. Cats share with mankind the dubious distinction of killing for fun. Cats hunt by instinct. In Australia, cats are known to feed on more than 347 native species: that's 186 species of birds, 64 mammals, 86 reptiles, at least 10 amphibians and numerous invertebrates. We know that feral cats are a problem but there is little point in targeting feral cats and leaving domestic cats uncontrolled. A domestic cat will hunt and kill no matter how well fed it is. One study estimated that on average each pet cat kills 32 vertebrates each year. It is estimated that there are 3-million pet cats in Australia. This adds up to a total of 96-million birds, mammals and reptiles killed each year by domestic cats alone.


Good Lord get over it - there is always one person who ends up talking about how much they hate cats.. Nobody cares! Especially when the thread is about a person's cat being killed. Have a heart mate.

My mate's dog is an outside dog and his garden is LITTERED with birds and blue tongues... Everybody turns a blind eye to outside dogs killing thing but the moment a cat is mentioned 90% of this site go on and on about how cats are the devil's spawn. We get it. Give it a rest.

Bugs, mate, sorry to hear about your cat.. Doesn't matter if it was a cat, dog, kangaroo, croc, guinea ig or whatever - it's always sad to lose a pet.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 6, 2009)

It annoys me when I hear of dog attacks, especially from Pitbulls, Staffies etc, these are pretty much my favourite dogs, and sadly, they often end up in the wrong hands, and in the end they end up attacking people and other animals!

I agree, someone put the woman down!!!!!

Sorry for your loss Bugsy 

And Snowman, PLEASE KEEP YOUR COMMENTS TO YOURSELF.


----------



## thals (Mar 6, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss Bugs, that's awful  Hopefully Karma will triumph in the end and teach that irresponsible neighbour of yours a lesson!


----------



## TheBoga (Mar 6, 2009)

PhilK said:


> Good Lord get over it - there is always one person who ends up talking about how much they hate cats.. Nobody cares! Especially when the thread is about a person's cat being killed. Have a heart mate.
> 
> My mate's dog is an outside dog and his garden is LITTERED with birds and blue tongues... Everybody turns a blind eye to outside dogs killing thing but the moment a cat is mentioned 90% of this site go on and on about how cats are the devil's spawn. We get it. Give it a rest.
> 
> Bugs, mate, sorry to hear about your cat.. Doesn't matter if it was a cat, dog, kangaroo, croc, guinea ig or whatever - it's always sad to lose a pet.


 
This post sums it up for me. Very well said and true. 

Sorry to hear about your cat, not nice at all.

My dogs kill things, so does my cat.


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey Bugsy , sorry to hear mate , you had that cat for a long time ....

There are some idiot owners out there , some clown took his dog for a walk into my old mans back yard ( its a huge yard ) and the dog killed all of the old mans chooks , not even a sorry from the bloke either .......


----------



## Bugsy (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments guys...I agree with you Jordo, im not happy bout the dog being put down...The owner wont fix the fence properly, so theres not really anything else that can be done. People like that shouldnt be allowed to keep dogs such as a pitbull with alot of size, strength and energy...The pitbull was probably just playing and didnt realise it was causing so much damage. It wouldnt have happened if the dog had a responsible owner. Its all over and done now though, just wish there was something else i could do to teach the owner a lesson.


----------



## felixoscar (Mar 6, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss bugsy. I really feel for you . 

I am currently having a similar problem with my neighbours dog. Last weekend it came over and somehow got into our chicken pen through an electric fence and killed one of our show chickens. It has bailed up my husband on numerous occasions has chased our horses round and round until they are nuts. I have seen it running off after pretty face wallabies. So we got in contact with our local council and at the moment they are making it the neighbours responsibility to keep the dog in, but we are lucky as they have decided to give it away. But once a dog gets the taste of blood there is really no hope for it. Once again I feel for your loss.


----------



## funcouple (Mar 6, 2009)

are you all kidding?? the dog broke in to the cats yard and killed it. end of story. the cat cant be blamed in anyway.its all speculation as to if the cat ever went in the dogs yard. id say it wouldnt of as it would of known how savage this dog was. just to clear it up i have two english staffys in my back yard and four persian cats in my house.so im not bias in anyway to either cats or dogs. this savage dog should be put down and the owner fined, asthey were warned about this dog. alsoalot of councils require pitbulls (american staffys) to be kept in a locked wire enclosure, not just a yard. 

im very sorry for your loss bugsy


----------



## elapid66 (Mar 6, 2009)

the fact is the pussy was in its on back yard get over it snowman


----------



## Snowman (Mar 6, 2009)

Meh, whatever.
You post on here and you get peoples opinons, and ya got mine...


----------



## mattmc (Mar 6, 2009)

Snowman said:


> Have to agree with Mid.. surely the cat has been jumping in his yard, walking on top of the fence and infuriation the stupid dog.... Not like he's just going to rip through a fence and go "wow there's a cat to maul"... He knew what he was going to find... how slow was the cat in this situation or rather how fast was the dog!


 
ahhh smell buddy....smell....


----------



## shane14 (Mar 6, 2009)

Geeze this is a touching story! Poor little Cat!


----------



## Khagan (Mar 6, 2009)

It's a shame that some people think it's the cats fault for a dog breaking through the fence and killing it.. By those peoples theory i should be allowed to jump their fence and smack them in the head cause i seen them at the fence and because of all the destruction people cause to wildlife.

Bugsy i'd be checking with your local council regarding their stance on dogs they deem "dangerous breeds" (especially if this owner gets another) because in my area the council require all breeds they deem "dangerous" (which includes pitbulls) to be desexed, kept in a fully enclosed area (Not just a fence a roof too) and to be muzzled any time it is out of the enclosed area. If they have these similar rules in place they could be in some trouble.


----------



## Dipcdame (Mar 6, 2009)

Snowman said:


> not as messed up as this! http://www.abc.net.au/rn/science/ockham/stories/s64308.htm
> 
> Cats are a problem. Cats share with mankind the dubious distinction of killing for fun. Cats hunt by instinct. In Australia, cats are known to feed on more than 347 native species: that's 186 species of birds, 64 mammals, 86 reptiles, at least 10 amphibians and numerous invertebrates. We know that feral cats are a problem but there is little point in targeting feral cats and leaving domestic cats uncontrolled. A domestic cat will hunt and kill no matter how well fed it is. One study estimated that on average each pet cat kills 32 vertebrates each year. It is estimated that there are 3-million pet cats in Australia. This adds up to a total of 96-million birds, mammals and reptiles killed each year by domestic cats alone.



YAADA YAADA YAADA YAADA................ (YAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNN) Geez, this gets SOOOOOOOOOOO damned repetitive every time it comes down to cats and dogs. I generally try to keep out of cat threads now, cause I'm sick and tired of hearing the SAME old things every time, c'mon, get original, try saying something that hasn't already been said so many many many many etc etc times before. 
In short, change the record will ya?? I'ts getting Ssooooooooooo boring hearing the same drivel every time.


----------

